# kamal hasan or sharukh khan



## Batistabomb (Oct 1, 2007)

guys sharukh is the highest paid actor in asia with 58 crores for his new movie om shanti om,but can sharukh can play or act roles that kamal hasan palys,who is better in action concerns


----------



## JharuPochaBai (Oct 1, 2007)

Sharukh is only good when it comes to looks. KH will slaughter him when it comes down to acting.

Accept it -> Shahrukh cannot act. Sure he has the looks and charms, but he cannot a-a-a-a-a-a-act, or p-p-p-p-p-p-p-pretend to act.

k-k-k-k-k-k-ok?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 1, 2007)

I think both actors are different. Kamal Hassan has lot of voulme of work which cant be comparable to Shahrukh Khan. Both of them are best in their own way. Not fair to compare them. I can understand comparing Shahrukh with other actors who started around the same time as he.


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

Batista ann MR.Khan ekkada KAMAL garu ekkada both r diff in there profession
anna ne peru enti?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 1, 2007)

shahruk khan is still king of bollywood whether his films are crappy or not.

kamal haasan is a old man now!(58-60?)  but i really enjoyed his old films be it in tamil,hindi,telegu, malylm.but now also he is considered super star of Tamil Cinema and his new film-Dasavatharam where his roles are 10 as the name.

offtopic:
@azzu:nee sari peru emti?
bagunnaara? Osta!
^is this correct


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 1, 2007)

Just see films like Kal Ho Na Ho or likes. Its really awesome. 
Both of them has their own styles. There are many actors who are much supperior to SK in looks nd charm, but nyway SK is on top...nd u guys r telling dat he dun know acting??????

why dun u think like this: "I failed to find the true skill of SK".


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 1, 2007)

JharuPochaBai said:
			
		

> Sharukh is only good when it comes to looks. KH will slaughter him when it comes down to acting.
> 
> Accept it -> Shahrukh cannot act. Sure he has the looks and charms, but he cannot a-a-a-a-a-a-act, or p-p-p-p-p-p-p-pretend to act.
> 
> k-k-k-k-k-k-ok?


What a silly comment.



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> Batista ann MR.Khan ekkada KAMAL garu ekkada both r diff in there profession
> *anna ne peru enti?*


samajh nahi aayi


----------



## praka123 (Oct 1, 2007)

^^^^
talking telegu.he is saying "Batista bro MR.Khan is where and KAMAL sir where both r diff in there profession.
*anna ne peru enti?=bhayya aapka naam kya hai?

*i shud try to get a job of translator


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^^^^
> talking telegu.he is saying "Batista bro MR.Khan is where and KAMAL sir where both r diff in there profession.
> *anna ne peru enti?=bhayya aapka naam kya hai?
> 
> *i shud try to get a job of translator


lol good.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 1, 2007)

Kamala Hasan know only over romantic scenes...just stupid sometimes. Other times he seems pretending to be serious. Is dat acting???????????


----------



## arunks (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey srk got 58 crores for om shanti om ?

wht are u saying..?

this wasn't anywhere in the news


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 2, 2007)

dude my thread is not srk vs kamal,i asked can sharukh do characters which kamal always do such as abhay,bharateeyudu(telugu),dasavataram(tamil)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2007)

kamal is best in whole india...
he was brought up with a surrounding of film industry..

SK good looking .. even kamal was handsome years b4 .. now also for his age he is damn good..

i think SK acting is stereotype...whil KH is known for taking up different roles..

KH wins by miles ahead...

may be we can compare KH with amithab!!! still it needs a fresh thread to discuss.......

until then KH is TOP...


----------



## mediator (Oct 27, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> guys sharukh is the highest paid actor in asia with 58 crores for his new movie om shanti om,but can sharukh can play or act roles that kamal hasan palys,who is better in action concerns


 Sk looks n acts more like a comedian. He may defeat Johnny lever!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 27, 2007)

^^^wth?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Sk looks n acts more like a comedian. He may defeat Johnny lever!



well said


----------



## PCWORM (Oct 27, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Sk looks n acts more like a comedian. He may defeat Johnny lever!


 LOL........But srk is the badshah and hez next to Amitabh in terms of acting...
 Kamal Hasan cannot even compete with shakti kapoor,,,!!!!!


----------



## bibjee (Oct 27, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Sk looks n acts more like a comedian. He may defeat Johnny lever!



कुछ भी कह देते हो. 
sK is a very good actor otherwise he would not have been where he is now.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 27, 2007)

do u guys too young to forget baazigar,darr,yes boss etc?SRK can act in such a way that the viewers get excited and hence admire.Jhony lever is doing comedy?  sometimes his tries fouls out in some films.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 27, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Sk looks n acts more like a comedian. He may defeat Johnny lever!


Oh really?


----------



## mediator (Oct 27, 2007)

PCWORM said:
			
		

> LOL........But srk is the badshah and hez next to Amitabh in terms of acting...
> Kamal Hasan cannot even compete with shakti kapoor,,,!!!!!


 Sometimes even the stuff that is sold in Pallika Bazar (Deli) is way better than branded stuff. Many times even NIKE stuff is found to be damaged and unsatisfying. But people buy it becoz its a brand. My friend came to my place  wearing his latest stuff n told me that he bought that branded shirt for  around 700 and shoes for  around 1000 (forgotten figures). I revealed him my stuff and showed it to him and his jaw dropped! He asked me the brand and I told him that I only look for comfort and affordabilty. I buy what suits me n brand is irrelevant there. U got the point dint u? And honestly I have that stuff still rockin with me : a jeans (250), some T-Shirts (75-200) from Pallika and shoes (200) from the area around Jama Masjid!!!!

I find people acting in theatres, some ramlilas etc way better than SRK.

SRK may be tha baadshah, but I guess the crowd here is treating him like some religion creator that he is branded and branded means 'always good'. I dont find him even 'mostly good', but 'sometimes good'. He doesn't even come close to BIG B who fulfills different roles amazingly. Kamal hassan is good. But haven't seen much movies of him. I remember the latest one 'chachi 420'.

M not saying SRk is bad. But his style and acting is common now and I dont find him yielding anything different. Even his hairstyle, costume and dressing sense comes same in every movie and with same thing one can get pretty bored easily. With that kinda things in hand I guess even any metrosexual Delhite can do better than that.

He might be known for Romantic movies, but personally I find it comedy!!

And I agree with praka bhai, Darr n Baazigar were good! Indians kinda like John Abraham n I like his style somewat. But yesterday I saw "No Smoking". Now what to say! 



> sK is a very good actor otherwise he would not have been where he is now.


 What do u say bt Himesh besharmiya n many other such singers? I recently heard some sayin Asha Bhonsle refrained from slapping him or somethin like that. N what to say bt Emraan Hashmi? I remember a gal in the hall sayin "He looks like an autodriver"! Bhatt got a nice puppet!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2007)

PCWORM said:
			
		

> LOL........But srk is the badshah and hez next to Amitabh in terms of acting...
> Kamal Hasan cannot even compete with shakti kapoor,,,!!!!!



wow i think u should start seeing films...from NOW ON....



ROFL


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 27, 2007)

My favourite actor is Rajpal Yadav.Trust me if he is in the movie there is sure some fun.

SK---chal..choooooo.....bhag.


----------



## PCWORM (Oct 27, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> wow i think u should start seeing films...from NOW ON....
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL



huh...another KH Fanboi.......cant help sorry!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2007)

PCWORM said:
			
		

> LOL........But srk is the badshah and hez next to Amitabh in terms of acting...
> Kamal Hasan cannot even compete with shakti kapoor,,,!!!!!



another SRK and BIG B fan BOY.... cant help sorry /////


hi hi hi


----------



## almighty (Oct 27, 2007)

KAMAL HASAN of course....
dere is no such in actor


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 28, 2007)

I say none of them and not even amithab.just look at amithab he should have been sitting at home and taking care of his grandchildren instead  doing some pathetic movies like chene kum and ram gopal movies.
I say the real hero is GULSHAN GROOVER the king of bollywood.just look at the amount of roles he has done and also been in few hollywood movies.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2007)

^then go back to the time of pran and prem chopra


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 28, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^^^^
> talking telegu.he is saying "Batista bro MR.Khan is where and KAMAL sir where both r diff in there profession.
> *anna ne peru enti?=bhayya aapka naam kya hai?
> 
> *i shud try to get a job of translator



neeku telugu telusa naa per krishna


----------



## cpyder (Dec 10, 2007)

Kamal Hasan.. any day. There is no point comparing the two.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> neeku telugu telusa naa per krishna


konja telesu,naa peru Prakash ande naanu Malayali  Baagunnara?.naa classmatesu khammam,vizag,Hydbd,vijaywada nativesu.BTW,i can understand telegu,but fails in learning telegu although my BE(97-2001 batch) classmates out of 70, 30 were Andhrites!


----------



## azzu (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ cool prakash
ikkada roju rojuki telugu matlade vaaru perigi pothunnaru


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 25, 2008)

SRK is undoubtedly the king of bollywood.He is a decent actor too who is really media savvy.
But,in terms of acting,he just cant beat Kamal Hassan.He is such a great actor.(Dunno hw SRK beats KH in looks;nowadays he is looking quite old & wrinkled;possibly due to the workouts for OSO).


----------



## gopz (Apr 25, 2008)

SRK was paid 58 crores?? And who told you that? Stop fanta*sizing* dude!

Have you even seen Kamal Haasan's films? I am sure you havent! Else you wouldnt start this thread here in the first place. 

There is no match to Kamal Haasan's talent in India, its not just because of his experience as someone stated above, but even when he was as young as SRK, his acting skills were far superior to anyone else. 

I guess you need to watch a few films of Kamal Haasan to know the difference. If you watch different movies of his, you wont even believe that he is the same Kamal who played a role in a different movie...he does not ACT...he becomes the Character in the movie, in each movie!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 25, 2008)

^sure Kamal is in a different league.I have seen many films of his and he is very different from other actors like style mannan rajnikant et al 

SRK is where common man who are construction workers or poor ppl from north india who feels Shahrukh as one of them  thats why he enjoy this status!although now a days ,it is Intl audience who controls!
and his ways upto the film Yes boss(comedy) was nice.not now 

still fans are pulling him to top!


----------



## a_medico (Apr 25, 2008)

MIthunda is the best. Just watch Gunda once.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 25, 2008)

Mithun Chakraborty was called "Poor Man's Amitabh Bachchan" IIRC 
seems like I have to see this Gunda film?Mithun was at peak when disco dancer and all was released.


----------



## rameeze (Apr 25, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> LOL........But srk is the badshah and hez next to Amitabh in terms of acting...
> Kamal Hasan cannot even compete with shakti kapoor,,,!!!!!


 
exactly


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well i am a huge fan of SRK no matter what others think of his acting..

"You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time." - Lincoln

Everyone has critics but not as many fans as SRK has so do you thing all are fooled   He must have something to keep the fan following ?

Regarding variety of roles, just checkout his filmography and you will realise what all types of roles he has..

From Darr - Baazigar - Anjaam - Karan Arjun - DDLJ - Koyla - Pardes - Josh - Asoka - Devdas - Shakti - Kal Ho Na Ho - Veer Zaara - Pardes - SWADES 

What more variety in roles do ppl expect  Also these are only the popular ones, i have seen some of the other good films which conked at box office.

I havent seen Telegu films of Kamal Hassan so cant comment but whatever i have seen of him he is more of an art actor than commercial actor. Likes of Tabbu, Irfan Khan etc.. He is really good but comparing two different types of actor is just bad comparison..

Well someone from South side must be huge fan of Kamal Hassan as he must have seen many movies of his but overall i think SRK scores by huge margin..

In the end the conclusion is -  Ones who hate SRK's acting will never accept that he's good no matter how convicing other factors are. They just can't manage to appreciate his acting    Many of my friends are same lol.. They will agree to everything with acting...variety...etc but in the they have only one line : "SRK Sucks"

Besides one thing these things like actors and all cannot be categorised or compared. I mean some one might rate Suniel Shetty as the best actor of all time just because he enjoy's all of his movie. Its a personal choice   Nothing is wrong or right here...


----------



## praka123 (Apr 25, 2008)

I like SRK too !.but...it is the ignorance that is speaking!kamal hassan is India's One of the versatile actor.he is not an art actor,but a Highly successful actor.

and South film doesnot means that G0*tee telegu films,JFYI!.even None of the Malayalees,most of the Tamilians etc dont know about telegu film industry being popular.after going outside from my state that I even heard about chirnjeevi,blah blah etc.

Infact Kamal Hassan and Rajani acted in both languages,mainly in Tamil which may be dubbed into telegu.

comparing shahrukh to kamal is a  pity!compare shahrukh with salman;- thats OK.but NOT Kamal!Many of his classic films are dubbed into hindi for eg: Sadma. 16 vayasinileye,Apoorva Sahodarangal,Chukappu Rojakkal and more.
It is like you saying Humphry Bogart is a worst actor as he is not native hindi speaker  pity!


----------



## confused!! (Apr 25, 2008)

We should not compare one language actor to another language actor or for the fact one generation actor to other generation actor ...because most of the people would'nt have seen regional films and so it would be hard to compare both of them..but whatever i have seen i found Kamal Hasan more diversified


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 25, 2008)

My all time fav. Kamal Hassan film is Pushpak   he is hilarious in it..

Sadma was good too 

But i still enjoy SRK's movie more than Hassan's


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2008)

My vote will go for Kamal Hassan.


----------



## narangz (May 15, 2008)

SRK


----------



## PcEnthu (May 15, 2008)

Kamal Hasan for sure. He is the most versatile actor. I still admire the short guy role he performed in 'Aboorva sahodharargal' in a time where technology was of little help to the film industry.
And in the recent films, i like 'Anbe sivam'. The contrast between the two characters he performed in that film can be done only by him


----------



## coolbuddy (May 15, 2008)

consider kamal's dhasavatharam movie..10 different roles...SRK impossible.....


----------



## praka123 (May 15, 2008)

@pcenthu:anbe shivam is a commie's promo movie


----------



## legolas (May 15, 2008)

^ ^ what??


----------



## praka123 (May 15, 2008)

^Yes!I felt it is a communism promotion that he got in that movie  IIRC!


----------



## ancientrites (May 16, 2008)

hey guys did any one see kamal hasan "Hey Ram" kamal hasan does some cool stunts.speaking about the stunts first one kh is playing piano and below rani mukherjee doing something else and second one kH bites one side of rani butts.that was hillarious and i will never forget.


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^Yes!I felt it is a communism promotion that he got in that movie  IIRC!


 Yeah right!! its a pity its not another movie where the hero likes a girl (heroine) and his brother/father is a rowdy and hero slays or subdues the whole gang single-handed (ly) and then gets the heroine. 
btw, I hope you are not telling it was to promote his support or alliance towards any political parties??


----------



## PcEnthu (May 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @pcenthu:anbe shivam is a commie's promo movie



A part of the film may be thought of in that aspect, but that doesn't cloud the theme of the movie and the performance of the actor

Offtopic: The communism he preaches in the movie isn't in the wrong direction


----------



## Roadripper (May 16, 2008)

confused!! said:


> We should not compare one language actor to another language actor or for the fact one generation actor to other generation actor ...because most of the people would'nt have seen regional films and so it would be hard to compare both of them..but whatever i have seen i found Kamal Hasan more diversified



+1 for this,,..f or me its SRk al the way ....


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

Tamil films(those by good directors) are bit more expressive than any other Indian language  .while,SRK films/Hindi films shows as if India as a place where everyone wear Western dressings  !

also,hindi films-no story nothing unusual except a few handful of movies  while Tamil films are full of experimentation with new heroes/heroines ,gfx effects to story telling way 

while Hindi films basically are assuming all are Punjabi's(no offense),which is a wrong assumption.
I feel pity for some south side guys esp west of karnataka(manglore belt) where all small theatres play those crappy hindi movies 
we have better films made in other languages rather than Hindi or telegu.

SRK,ofcourse is good in his earlier films until "yes boss" .after that it is the same story....


----------



## iceman69 (May 27, 2008)

Well, I cant say ive seen many films starring kamal hassan. A few, but not many. But though I dont speak Tamil, the films i _did_ see, I really liked. Growing up, for a long time one of my favourite films had been Appu Raja. But few films of his really made an impression:
1- Dayavaan (based on the godfather), I think it was included in time's list of best hundered films ever too. 
2- The film on which the hindi film virasat is based. dont remember the name.
3- One of all time favourites, regardless of language - Pushpak. It was a silent film. 

One thing i like about Kamal is his versatlity and willingness to experiment. He and amir khan are similar ni that way. 

That said, its not correct to campare two actors from different streams, because there is no common benchmark to test against. Ive read a lot of bias in some of the posts above, and a lot of ignorance in others. 
Praka says in one of his posts:"SRK is where common man who are construction workers or poor ppl from north india who feels Shahrukh as one of them". Nothing could be further from the truth. Shahrukh is actually a middle, upper class & NRI hero. Its those audiences he targets with his movies. He's a smart man and knows how to sell himself as a brand. 
Now, im nor defending shah rukh. In fact i personally dislike his movies vehemently. He cant act to save his life and sticks to a definite formula. But i admire him for reaching the top spot in a ruthless industry without any support. Even Mr Bachhan cant say that.[sorry big B].

All that apart, if posts and comments are made, some intelligent ones would be welcome. i'll particularly point out Praka as a case in point where his comments are extremely biased, and/or ignorant of the matter at hand, to say nothing of the negativity almost dripping from them. No offence intended mate, but it dosent hav to be North India vs South Indian all the time. 

Bout the topic, as far as movies are concerned, KH beats SRK any day any time.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 30, 2008)

SRK


----------



## mahesh (Jun 27, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Kamala Hasan know only over romantic scenes...just stupid sometimes. Other times he seems pretending to be serious. Is dat acting???????????





can u say any kamal film in which he acted over romantic scenes?????????????


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

something better like Srinivasan vs nanapatekar or kamal vs om puri will be better.SRK is nowhere near acting when compared to kamil.  

@ iceman69: well ,it is what is my perception. count hrithik or abhishek bachan as upper class or nri hero  .and I said SRK as common workers class hero NOT in a negative sense ;instead it is the common man who watches movie in theatre who made SRK a hero!.


----------



## napster007 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sk sux big time if it come to acting....its just the looks that he's got. KH will strip him top to bottom in acting!


----------



## hullap (Jun 27, 2008)

napster007 said:


> KH will strip him top to bottom



WTF GAY!


----------



## gopz (Jun 28, 2008)

hullap said:


> WTF GAY!


 
Read the post completely, he said Kamal will strip him to bottom in acting. 

But you're right about the GAY part, the whole world knows that SRK is GAY!!!


----------



## hullap (Jun 28, 2008)

^ WTF, i PURPOSELY quted that PART FYI


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 7, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> LOL........But srk is the badshah and hez next to Amitabh in terms of acting...
> Kamal Hasan cannot even compete with shakti kapoor,,,!!!!!



lol.. U have even seen Kamal Hasan's 1 movie ?? 

Dude.. Actors of Kamal Hasan caliber are rare in Indian Cinema.. 

Sharukh is charming, and can win people heart.. But when it comes to acting.. Kamal Hasan is way above his standard.

When Sharukh cries or laughs all appears same!! He knows only to make funny faces.. and sometimes he just overacts.. but just because he is Sharukh Khan he is forgiven.

But as an artist point of view.. Kamal Hassan know's how to act.. Watch Sadma if u haven't.. *www.imdb.com/title/tt0086230/

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Batistabomb (Jul 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> G0*tee telegu films,JFYI!.even None of the Malayalees,most of the Tamilians etc dont know about telegu film industry being popular.after going outside from my state that I even heard about chirnjeevi,blah blah etc.


 

praka you are right , i think no guy is still without knowledge about chiranjevi in telugu, he is tollywood legend but i can say he is completely an commercial actor unlike kamal and vikram, remember one thing although he can play all characters that kamal playing, but it is not possible in telugu because telugu people are binded with image restirctions and that's the main problem, also nowadays telugu is topping charts in south india especially with the hero's like Pavan Kalyan , Mahes babu, Allu arjun, NTR, and sum seniors like Nagrajuna, venkatesh , Balakrishna e.t.c; and Mahesh babu pokiri is the ultimate and highest grosser in south india


----------



## PCWORM (Jul 20, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> My all time fav. Kamal Hassan film is Pushpak   he is hilarious in it..
> 
> Sadma was good too
> 
> But i still enjoy SRK's movie more than Hassan's


+1


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Jul 20, 2008)

kamal hasan = Budhwa (old man) chor
Shahrukh khan = Good re....


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2008)

SRK also boodha ho gaya Re!


----------

